# Grad school



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I will be taking the GRE general test this Friday in hopes of getting into grad school. The problem is, I'm not sure I want to go to grad school. It will cost money and I'm not confident about my ability to do well in grad school. First of all, I barely meet the requirements for some schools, and not at all for others. Furthermore, it would be nice to have more free time to tinker with my computer and explore things on my own outside of work. However, people advise me that I should go because of the bad economy, better chance of admission (as opposed to waiting a year to get into grad school), excellent opportunities due to schools actively seeking students for their graduate programs, and America's need for scientists, engineers, and mathematicians. 
As for my personal desire, I'm really indifferent. There was a time when I'd consider no less than a Ph.D, but now, I'm not sure I want a master's. So I guess I'm asking, should I go to grad school? Why? What can I do with a math degree if I don't go to grad school?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I will be taking the GRE general test this Friday in hopes of getting into grad school. The problem is, I'm not sure I want to go to grad school. It will cost money and I'm not confident about my ability to do well in grad school. First of all, I barely meet the requirements for some schools, and not at all for others. Furthermore, it would be nice to have more free time to tinker with my computer and explore things on my own outside of work. However, people advise me that I should go because of the bad economy, better chance of admission (as opposed to waiting a year to get into grad school), excellent opportunities due to schools actively seeking students for their graduate programs, and America's need for scientists, engineers, and mathematicians.
> As for my personal desire, I'm really indifferent. There was a time when I'd consider no less than a Ph.D, but now, I'm not sure I want a master's. So I guess I'm asking, should I go to grad school? Why? What can I do with a math degree if I don't go to grad school?


OMG!!! I'm going to grad school too!! 
I want to get a duo degree in Masters in science in Nursing and Masters in Business Administration. 
I want to work for the University so that the'll deduct 75% of the tuition.
I'm definitely going to take a year off just to work and make a small cushion in case of rainy days.
You should go !!! You can be a professor!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I know I like tutoring, so long as the student is interested in the subject, but I really couldn't deal with fifteen, twenty apathetic students. I eliminated teaching a long time ago. Still, 75% off is pretty good. Where are you going to school? 
In case I don't get into grad school, I'm thinking of doing some tutoring or trying to find some place locally (heh, fat chance) that works with computer software. The downside of not going to grad school is having to pay for loans the November after graduation. Some birthday present. :dry:
Still, even those ideas might not work out. What other things could I do?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I know I like tutoring, so long as the student is interested in the subject, but I really couldn't deal with fifteen, twenty apathetic students. I eliminated teaching a long time ago. Still, 75% off is pretty good. Where are you going to school?
> In case I don't get into grad school, I'm thinking of doing some tutoring or trying to find some place locally (heh, fat chance) that works with computer software. The downside of not going to grad school is having to pay for loans the November after graduation. Some birthday present. :dry:
> Still, even those ideas might not work out. What other things could I do?


Damn... Maybe you should get your feet wet a little. Do what ever your degree allows you to do. Even if it means working for a insurance company with computers you never know. If you don't like it leave.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Graduate school as in post-Bachelors?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Graduate school as in post-Bachelors?


Yes.
___________


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Good, hows that old chestnut going for you?
I always found it invigorating, back in the day. :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Good, hows that old chestnut going for you?
> I always found it invigorating, back in the day. :tongue:


It's ok. I'm on my winter break. I learned alot this semester. I can't wait for spring.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to go to grad school someday, but I think I'm just addicted to education. Heroin would've been cheaper.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Always a good attitude. Is it a masters you are doing?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Always a good attitude. Is it a masters you are doing?


Not yet.
I'm almost done with my Bachelors. I'm looking at different grad schools. I don't know where I want to go yet.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

schwarzinexile said:


> I want to go to grad school someday, but I think I'm just addicted to education. Heroin would've been cheaper.


I think I am too.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Not yet.
> I'm almost done with my Bachelors. I'm looking at different grad schools. I don't know where I want to go yet.


Well if you are aware of your specialisation at this stage. What is the overall goal?
Success? Prestige? Comfort? or Challenge?

Because if you can find a grad school of sound reputation which possesses these, then most certainly apply for the one with the highest marks for your preferences.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Well if you are aware of your specialisation at this stage. What is the overall goal?
> Success? Prestige? Comfort? or Challenge?
> 
> Because if you can find a grad school of sound reputation which possesses these, then most certainly apply for the one with the highest marks for your preferences.


I know what grad school I want. UCLA. But if I don't get accepted then I have a few privates in mind.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I don't know where I want to go yet.


That was fast.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> That was fast.


haha I lied. I already have like a whole portfolio done


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I already have my post-grad done, big whoop. :wink:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I already have my post-grad done, big whoop. :wink:


lucky you.
how old did you graduate high school?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

16.
17 in uni (second year entry for exceptional performance)
19 graduated uni. 20 when entered into masters (taught with practical training), research in clinical practice. I am 21 now. Finished my masters three months ago. Left on hiatus (deference). Continuing next year.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> 16.
> 17 in uni (second year entry for exceptional performance)
> 19 graduated uni. 20 when entered into masters (taught with practical training), research in clinical practice. I am 21 now. Finished my masters three months ago. Left on hiatus (deference). Continuing next year.


me 18
Pre ed. for nursing school 2years
Nursing school 2 years
part time bach./ working as a nurse 3


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> me 18
> Pre ed. for nursing school 2years
> Nursing school 2 years
> part time bach./ working as a nurse 3


Part time bachelors is three years in america?
Woah, wish they had that here.
Only part-time course I managed to find here were part-time diploma, psychology - 1 year (age 15) and Part-time Software Development - 7 months (age 14).. 
I'm jealous. Feel like I wasted time now.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Part time bachelors is three years in america?
> Woah, wish they had that here.
> Only part-time course I managed to find here were part-time diploma, psychology - 1 year (age 15) and Part-time Software Development - 7 months (age 14)..
> I'm jealous. Feel like I wasted time now.


Part time here is your not going to school the full time so it takes longer.
I did it because nurses get paid pretty well and I wanted experience at the same time I went on for higher learning. So instead of taking the 2 years I took 3 .


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Honours Degree programmes - full time are normally 3-4 years in Ireland and the UK. Ordinary Degree programmes are normally 2-3 years and diploma courses are 1 year. Post-grad then comes to about 1/2 years taught, 2-6 years research (specialised). As for PhD, well they can take however long it takes to assemble the data for a successful thesis.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Out of the three of us that normally ruin threads (Neph, Daylight, and Myself) ... I was expecting you guys to be older then me, but 21. Damn thats pretty close.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

That was the age she graduated high-school.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> That was the age she graduated high-school.


Ha! I am faster at editing then you are at posting.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Not really, you modified your post after I placed mine. Saw it in who's online. Ha P'wned!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I will be taking the GRE general test this Friday in hopes of getting into grad school. The problem is, I'm not sure I want to go to grad school. It will cost money and I'm not confident about my ability to do well in grad school. First of all, I barely meet the requirements for some schools, and not at all for others. Furthermore, it would be nice to have more free time to tinker with my computer and explore things on my own outside of work. However, people advise me that I should go because of the bad economy, better chance of admission (as opposed to waiting a year to get into grad school), excellent opportunities due to schools actively seeking students for their graduate programs, and America's need for scientists, engineers, and mathematicians.
> As for my personal desire, I'm really indifferent. There was a time when I'd consider no less than a Ph.D, but now, I'm not sure I want a master's. So I guess I'm asking, should I go to grad school? Why? What can I do with a math degree if I don't go to grad school?


You can apply for a "Waiver Fee" like I did. I don't have to pay for any of my classes because one of my friends works at the financial aid center and she hooked me up. I am also applying for a grant which will give me $2,000 a semester. I'm sure that you can at least get the waiver fee. It depends on how much your parents make and how many people do they take care of unless you have an "Independent" status.


----------

